# Hooked on Quack or Bruce Pearl



## fish hawk (Jun 8, 2016)

Which is which?You tell me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Wish I had Pearl's $$$$$...


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 8, 2016)

Yall both Playas though


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Very lame thread . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Which is which?You tell me?



They are both ugly..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They are both ugly..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jun 9, 2016)

lol's^^^^^


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 9, 2016)

idjits.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> idjits.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2016)

a favorite avatar according to quack pm i received.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> a favorite avatar according to quack pm i received.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 9, 2016)

I can't tell the difference


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife said Quack was a nice looking old guy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Ha! You know we love you Dawg!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> My wife said Quack was a nice looking old guy



My wife said he looked a little "off".... Something about a dull knife in a box of sharp ones..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> My wife said Quack was a nice looking old guy




Er uhm, thanks ??? 






Browning Slayer said:


> Ha! You know we love you Dawg!!





I b feelin da love !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 9, 2016)

Quack a pretty man - ya'll quit hatin'. 

They's jus' jealous HOQ.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> My wife said he looked a little "off".... Something about a dull knife in a box of sharp ones..




That ain't what she told me . . . 






doenightmare said:


> Quack a pretty man - ya'll quit hatin'.
> 
> They's jus' jealous HOQ.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That ain't what she told me . . .




I was wandering why she has been open to me fishing more lately...

Happy Friday Brother!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Ah nah ... some Quack Smack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was wandering why she has been open to me fishing more lately...
> 
> Happy Friday Brother!






Backatcha Browningbro !!!


36 mo howas to finish up this 84hr week..


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 10, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Quack a pretty man - ya'll quit hatin'.
> 
> They's jus' jealous HOQ.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha Browningbro !!!
> 
> 
> 36 mo howas to finish up this 84hr week..





I got 6 more hours before the beer starts flowing for the weekend!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I got 6 more hours before the beer starts flowing for the weekend!!





Be safe and have fun bro !!! 


Group hug ???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be safe and have fun bro !!!
> 
> 
> Group hug ???



As long as there are no Vols included..


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 10, 2016)

can we  sing Kumbaya also?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> can we  sing Kumbaya also?





Sure, long as you don't spill your drank/beer when we hold hands . .


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure, long as you don't spill your drank/beer when we hold hands . .



Cool,i got one of them hats that hold two beers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Cool,i got one of them hats that hold two beers





That was GT engineered . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Cool,i got one of them hats that hold two beers


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That was GT engineered . .



Word!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

This thread is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This thread is just wrong on so many levels.



What did you think would happen when you 1st open a thread and see Quacks ugly mug?

I tried to make his picture a little more prettier..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I tried to make his picture a little more prettier..



Lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lipstick on a pig.



Yep... Like dressing up a pile of poop..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep... Like dressing up a pile of poop..



Oh, so we're back on the Vol's topic again huh?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, so we're back on the Vol's topic again huh?



I like Quack too much to steep that low.. Ok, I take it back.. 

Nothing worse than a Vol.. Not to mention Vols are more like diarrhea.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 15, 2016)

browning slayer said:


> yep... Like dressing up a pile of poop..



???????


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2016)

Quack is the one without the suit on. Quack don't like suits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Quack is the one without the suit on. Quack don't like suits.



No but he'll swagger a button up Polo in a heartbeat.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No but he'll swagger a button up Polo in a heartbeat.



And a sweater vest


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> And a sweater vest



I haven't witnessed that yet............... but there's still time.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't witnessed that yet............... but there's still time.



It would look something like this!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Fyi... I think you look prettier than Pearl.. 

Happy Friday Brother!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fyi... I think you look prettier than Pearl..
> 
> Happy Friday Brother!


quack is a barner now


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> quack is a barner now




Dang boy, you sure are up early!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fyi... I think you look prettier than Pearl..
> 
> Happy Friday Brother!




Er uhm thanks, I think . .


Backatcha bro !!! 






Matthew6 said:


> quack is a barner now





Browning Slayer said:


> Dang boy, you sure are up early!





He's having his daily California colonoscopy..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dang boy, you sure are up early!



never went to bed. this summering in tahoe fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's having his daily California colonoscopy..



That creates some rather gross visuals. Can you rephrase it please.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> never went to bed. this summering in tahoe fun.



I'm certain all the pretty people are impressed with your redneck ways


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I'm certain all the pretty people are impressed with your redneck ways



I bet he's fitting in just fine in San Francisco..


----------

